# Gaston Co, NC #5425 PTS 7/22!!



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Year 
2009 Tag#
5245 Type 
DOG Sex 
MALE 
Breed GERMAN SHEPHARD X Color BLACK/BROWN 
Cage # M13 Age 1 yr Release Date 07/22/2009 
OTHERS Admitted Date 07/20/2009 
Area Pickup: 
MAPLE AVE, GASTONIA 
Remarks:


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Per Jen Morrill:

He only has until 4:00 today. Supposed to be a big, very sweet boy! They have listed as X, but is PB, supp. Can you post on forum? I'm not at home and can't do very much right now!

May have a foster though.

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG it is 230PM, WT Heck. He is a beauty. Can anyone pull him?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

can someone help this boy?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

I have emailed Jen to see if she has a local foster if rescue commitment can be obtained.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Jen has someone who can pull, and a potential local foster, but needs rescue committment!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

RSCUE HURRY!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't let it be too late for him like the other two this week!!

Can't you just pull him? Figure out rescue later.


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

He looks so sweet.

julies'omom


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WDon't let it be too late for him like the other two this week!!
> 
> Can't you just pull him? Figure out rescue later.



I wish I could do that, but who would pay the costs, and who is going to step up? It just isn't that easy...


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Per Jen, she has a foster for a week, however:

Someone is at shelter now who can pull him. I would LOVE to find rescue first, but time is an issue!! I guess I'm going to get her to go ahead and pull him, but REALLY need to get rescue asap!!!! I can't get stuck with him!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

where the heck are the rescues Please? Maybe the evaluation can help and more piks. He looks handsome!


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

This dog is being pulled, is supposedly very sweet, into a temp foster for a week, still needs rescue commitment...contact Jen at [email protected] if you can assist with rescue.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Whats the temp with cats, dogs and kids?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Jen is going to meet the dog tonight and get him to temp foster, and will update me with temperment as soon as she gets info...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

thank you Sue and Jen! Needs a rescue still.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't thank me, I was just the messenger!









Still needs rescue...I will follow up with Jen tomorrow!


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Just leaving from dropping him off at foster in waxhaw. He is very sweet and was GREAT with my 6, 5 and 20 month old boys!! He is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! 
I took a few pics I'll send you after I get my boys in the beds. 
Great to hear someone is maybe interested in him!!!
He is a wonderful dog!! Very obient. He knows sit, down, come. I will be seeing him again tom to take to vet to get rabies and find out more then, but he is a very good boy from what I can tell!

Will send pics in a little while.

Thanks for your help!
Jen


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is Blazer(that was his name when he came into shelter) looking at the horses at foster home. I love this pic!


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Sue, 
We can take him, we have two spots open and we are committing to the female in Gaston also. Let me know if you still need help. I am not on here very often, so please email me at [email protected] 
Thanks, 
Jules


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS!!! I'm so happy he was pulled!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi Wwhere the heck are the rescues Please? Maybe the evaluation can help and more piks. He looks handsome!


We are more than full and have owner surrenders coming out of our ears. Trust me, this isn't easy to deal with.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: givingbacktogsdsHi Sue,
> We can take him, we have two spots open and we are committing to the female in Gaston also. Let me know if you still need help. I am not on here very often, so please email me at [email protected]
> Thanks,
> Jules


Thanks Julie, I will forward your offer to Jen Morrill, who pulled him...I am just helping her post!

Sue


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is another pic! Jen has a potential local rescue who will assist...


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

That would be great if they want him, but please let us know as soon as possible as that other spot here will fill quickly and our program will be full again. Leah did ask us if we could take him also when we spoke to her about the female, so time is of the essence we will be there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I love him him ! he looks like my Bella! what a handsome boy!

Thanks! thanks!!

If I lived in NC I think I would have 20 GSDs. How can people give these these beautys up to be PTS.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Julie,

I have emailed Jen again and asked her to follow up with you either way, so you knew status.

Thanks
Sue


----------

